# Any goat diseases contagious to humans???



## DLZA (Feb 12, 2011)

I am new to goats and am pregnant. I was wondering if there are any diseases that can be transmitted from goats to humans that I need to look out for? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wekcome :wave: 
Right off hand I know that Soremouth can be transmitted to humans. http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvrd/orf_virus/
Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I know if you are drinking the milk it is better to pasteurize it as listeria and toxoplasmosis can be passed through milk. Also, some abortive diseases can be passed so if you have any does that abort you should not be handling the fetus, fluids, etc.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

WELCOME!!! 
I'm 6 1/2 months pregnant and never had an issue with drinking raw milk.In fact I feel that my unborn baby is getting all the benefits of the nutrients with drinking it this way.Handling the milk properly should always be the number 1 concern and you should not have a problem.We sterlize everything.Your more likely to get sick from contaminated food you don't raise yourself in my opinion.They are now saying don't eat deli meat because of listeria.That's a new one and this is my 5th child.Go with your gut and just educate yourself like your trying to do now.Everyone has opinions on whats good and whats not.
Pink eye and the sore mouth is contagious from goat to human is all I'm aware of.Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a long list of diseases from A_Z and what is contagious to humans....Remember though... a big majority of them are not very common....

http://goatdairylibrary.org/diseasea-b.html


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi! :wave: The first thing that comes to mind is toxoplasmosis. I have heard of people getting toxoplasmosis from drinking raw milk. Not sure if it was true or just a rumor. :shrug: 

Second, goats' milk has only a tenth, I think, as much folic acid (a vitamin essential to the growth of infants) as cows' milk. Folic acid is also found in leafy greens, especially spinach, I believe...
My :2cents: !


----------

